# foreign policy article



## sean m (15 Nov 2011)

http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/11/14/crime_scene?page=0,1

This article seems to be very interesting, even though it may be set in one small section of afghanistan, perhaps those of you who have been to afghanistan can relate to this article from what you have seen. Even though the West cannot be in Afghanistan for long term, do you agrre with, at least the CIA policy of funding these small armies, especially if the ANA army fails after we leave.I don't have experience in this field, I feel that this would lead to more blood shed,  yet for us it could be worth it if it keeps the Taliban and other islamists on the run. D you think supporting small armies is the best option for us. D you think Canadian special forces should have a role after conventional forces leave?


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2011)

sean m

I don't see any reference to funding/training militias in your referenced article.

You might want to FOCUS your post a bit, and maybe make the title of the thread match either:
1)  the content of the article (say, with something like, "Revenge or Counterinsurgency?") or
2)  make the article link match what you ask re:  militias.

A _friendly_ warning this time.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

